# problems with wpa_supplicant.

## mreff555

Reinstalling gentoo again and I'm having the same problem I always do. I have an Intel Untimate N 5300 wireless card. After installing the drivers and following the tutorial on the gentoo wpa_supplicant page, I reboot to find wlp4s0 up and not connected. I try to manually start net.wlp4s0, No [FAILED]error messages but at the end it tells me that wpa_supplicant is inactive. If I start wpa_supplicant myself like this everything works.

```

wpa_supplicant -Dnl80211 -iwlp4s0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

In the past I have put a band-aid on it and modified /etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant and added that to the default runlevel instead. This time I would like to do it the right way but I'm running out of patience. Is there anything I may be missing?

----------

## druggo

paste the result:

```
cat /etc/conf.d/net
```

----------

## mreff555

/etc/conf.d/net

```

modules_wlp4s0="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlp4s0="-Dnl80211"

config_wpl4s0="dhcp"

config_enp5s0="dhcp"

```

----------

## mreff555

figured it out. I feel dumb.

I had everything configured correctly but somehow I had removed net.lo from the default runlevel. I have no idea why I would have done that.

Oh well

----------

## dataking

 *mreff555 wrote:*   

> figured it out. I feel dumb.
> 
> I had everything configured correctly but somehow I had removed net.lo from the default runlevel. I have no idea why I would have done that.
> 
> Oh well

 

I think wicd makes that recommendation if you have played around with that at all.  One of the two does anyway.

----------

## mreff555

Evntually I'll probably install wicd. Right now I'm trying to keep it as simple as possible until I decide which way I want to go.

----------

## dataking

 *mreff555 wrote:*   

> Evntually I'll probably install wicd. Right now I'm trying to keep it as simple as possible until I decide which way I want to go.

 

Wicd was way simpler for me.  Wpa_supplicant had all these config files, etc (granted I had 2 wifi NICs at the time -- one still requires wpa_supplicant)....

I just emerged wicd and the wicd KDE widget, rebooted and it worked.  (Of course I had all the appropriate firmware and kernel mods install from dealing with wpa_supplicant.)  Still, on the surface, wicd seemed way easier.

----------

## patrix_neo

 *mreff555 wrote:*   

> Evntually I'll probably install wicd. Right now I'm trying to keep it as simple as possible until I decide which way I want to go.

 

Why not put a [SOLVED] in your thread headline?

----------

